# A popped shoulder



## ClarkEMS (Sep 15, 2008)

My first call since getting back to school was not too interesting. I was toned out at 7am for a patient complaining of a dislocated shoulder. We arrived on scene and began taking vitals and sample history. EMTs soon came on scene and we did the sling and swathe to keep his arm stable. What caught me by surprise on the call was that the patient when asked to describe the pain on a scale of 1-10 said it was 3...I always thought that dislocating your arm hurt more than a 3, more like an 8 or 9 but maybe I am wrong. Just thought I would throw this out there. 

Cheers


----------



## KempoEMT (Sep 15, 2008)

i think it Depends on the severity of the Dislocation, and on their pain tolerance.


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 15, 2008)

Pain is totally subjective. The same break on two different pts is going to feel differently. Besides, that 10 scale refers to the 'worst pain you ever had' how did that shoulder compare to passing a kidney stone, or something else in the pts history. 

I've also seen some people who are heavily invested in either minimizing or exaggerating the pain, either to appear tough or to get medication. That 10:10 pain from the pt sitting calmly with full range of motion or the 4:10 from the guy sweating bullets with an obviously angulated fx.

That's why we do a full assessment and document everything.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 16, 2008)

*Especially after multiple re-dislocations*

...some folks can do it at will and without real pain. Some make a living doing that.


----------



## reaper (Sep 17, 2008)

Mine pops out when I roll over in my sleep. Significant other knows to roll me back over and it will pop back into place. The hazards of living with a torn rotator cuff for 17 years!!


----------

